# Any views on AS Rienza?



## 101528 (Oct 23, 2006)

We have a AS Talisman and are looking to change to a u-lounge so the dog has floor room when the double bed is out. 
We have looked at current models but they all seem to be wider than the 2.1m Talisman, which is not really suitable as we like exploring country lanes . Although the Rienza is longer we feel it offers the best option for a u-lounge. Any opinions on the above would be most gratefully received.
Thanks Kate


----------



## 110171 (Feb 25, 2008)

EXCELLENT VAN WITH VERY FEW PROBLEMS BUT IF BUYING CHECK CARAVAN DOOR CLOSES WELL AS ONES WITH FLY SCREEN FITTED WERE VERY DIFICULT TO ADJUST.
REGARDS Ramses

_(Mod Edit. Hi Ramses. You have a PM.)_


----------



## 104014 (Apr 20, 2007)

*A/S Vehicle*

Its worth noting that the door fit problems seem to be on vehicles of that age wether thay have a flyscreen or not, we have a late 2003 Ravenna with a door that fits very badly, adjustment is none existent. Vehicle generally good otherwise.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi atakd. We've had an 02 Pollensa (Transit based) for 18 months and its is excellent in almost all respects, especially build quality. Layout is different from Rienza of course but similar van with common fixtures and fittings and quality. A bit short on external storage for wet and mucky items, just one small locker so we use a large back box on the bike rack.

Quality and reliability of important 'everyday' items like of seats and seat adjustment, ease of bed conversion, security of lockers once shut, cooker and fridge etc. first class. Must admit that van door does not fit very well at base - trace of daylight can be seen!

I would recommend AS from the 02 era; some later models were obviously less well designed and put together.


----------



## Bollard (Jul 9, 2007)

The Rienza is our 4th motorhome and found it an ideal tourer for two. Loads of internal storage and very comfortable two single or large double bed. The van finish is excellent for its price range. On the downside gas cylinder replacement you will definately need the knack!! The freshwater storage is just about workable and of course is external which can be a problem. Overall very pleased and would recommend to any prospective purchaser.


----------



## 120111 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Rienza*

The Auto-Sleepers Rienza was discontinued from the AS range a few years ago, however it was, and still is being produced in the Orian range from auto-Sleepers under the Sirius badge.

atb

Dave


----------

